# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Pegasus Touch Laser SLA Printer Forum >  Pegasus Touch Laser SLA 3D Printer on KS

## Jeremia_Munchkins

Just saw this this morning.  Looks like it just went up on Kickstarter recently.  It's crazy how much they have already raised.  Already $65K of the $100K goal.  

*Pegasus Touch: The Next Generation of Desktop Consumer 3D Printing Using Laser Technology*




I like how it takes a different approach than most 3D Printers and uses resin rather than filament.

----------


## Eddie

This is really what the 3D Printing industry needs.  Supposedly this printer is 10 times faster than the printers out there today.  Speed is an issue many people complain about when talking about 3D Printers today.  I love this printer!

----------


## NJ_Lifer

This looks awesome.  Only if I had the money, I'd definitely back this.  They have already passed their goal with 31 days to go!

----------

